# How do i find



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

Im currently buying a pitbull that is adba registered how can i find its ped?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

do you have the parents registered names?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The breeder should give you some of that information before you buy. But yes, tell us the registered names of the parents and we might be able to dig them up.


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

Sire is SIKES "BENTLEY" Dam is "LEYLAH BRAE DE LA O" and the breeder is jake delao


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

here is bentleys ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [353361] :: *SIKES' BENTLEY
here is the mom ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [352817] :: *LEYLAH BRAE DE LA O


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

so what bloodline should the dog be then? because the owner said gotti and razoredge


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I see alot of razors edge in the dads side , I dont know much of any of the dogs on the moms side . from what it looks its american bully though not a pitbull that you are looking to buy ,are you aware of that and its what you are wanting? { i love bullys so nothing wrong just checking that you know what you are buying} do you have pictures of the parents at all ? I would rather look at the dogs in the ped then the ped itself you can have a great looking ped and not so great looking dogs with major flaws.n vice versa.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Orlando409 said:


> so what bloodline should the dog be then? because the owner said gotti and razoredge


Sire has RE and Greyline blood, but I don't really know a lot of the dogs on the Mom's side.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I see alot of razors edge in the dads side , I dont know much of any of the dogs on the moms side . from what it looks its american bully though not a pitbull that you are looking to buy ,are you aware of that and its what you are wanting? { i love bullys so nothing wrong just checking that you know what you are buying} do you have pictures of the parents at all ? I would rather look at the dogs in the ped then the ped itself you can have a great looking ped and not so great looking dogs with major flaws.n vice versa.


Yupp what she said.....


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

hes 2 years old already i have pics of him now and when he was a puppy ill upload them


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

thats him his name is roscoe im still paying for him though


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That is a really good looking Bully dog! I am partial to dogs with white heads...


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

so he should be pretty calm dog then huh


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Orlando409 said:


> so he should be pretty calm dog then huh


Dogs of American Bully bloodlines, so I have heard to tend to be more calm and mellow. But you just never know about these dogs. Also training can have a lot to do with it.


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

well i saw him today he wasn't that short but or tall but he was really strong


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

those pics are hard to tell the structure , better if you can get one straight on at his level with him standing and one level with the dog from the side standing. as far as being calm bullys can be active and hyper { prob not as highly driven as apbt's but each dog is unique i have one girl hates anything to do with eercise she likes to sleep lol , and another that will go for a run , spring pole, fetch , walk miles ect all in same day lol} the dog is 2?


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

yea hes 2 and a half december he will be 3 and on his papers says hes an apbt


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Orlando409 said:


> yea hes 2 and a half december he will be 3 and on his papers says hes an apbt


thats how they are registered but that is not the reality of it the sire is fulla bully lines . the dam im not sure.
he looks good tho from what i can tell


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

so how much do you think he is worth becuase i dont want to get ripped off


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the parents dont have titles? no showing in there , has he done any showing or titles? I dont see anything amazing on him honestly he is a nice looking boy but this is JMO, I wouldnt pay more then $1000 for him.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

on another note though a dog is worth as much as someone would pay, I dont recognize much from his moms side so that would hold me back , but its you if the dog is what you are looking for and what you love then its up to you. the only person that has to like your dog is you. { he is handsome though pretty head} what are your plans for him , that might help determine what the worth is and if he is suited for what you want.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

if he has no titles and at 2 , i wouldnt pay more then 400 .. and that feels like a stretch to me..


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

i just plan for him to be a family dog and in the future have a litter of puppies with my other blue pit im buying him for 300 dollars


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ahhhh , why do you want to breed?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you plan on breeding, you need to at least know that you won't be breeding American Pit Bull Terriers. I don't know what lines your blue female dog is... may be bully too.


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

yea shes razoredge oh and i have another question is his color coat rare?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no not at all


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Nah brindle isn't rare. And don't rush into breeding this dog. Just a minute ago you didn't even know his pedigree. If he's never been in the show ring or in working events, you don't know his quality. There needs to be more to breeding than making pretty pets, and its definitely more than color. You have to understand what it looks like from here. It seems like you want to make money off this dog because you're getting him cheap and already planning on breeding him. Be careful that you're not rushing into something that's going to make you no better than every other puppy peddler out there.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Orlando, what will you be trying to achieve with your breeding? Do you know what constitutes a dog worth breeding? Will you be health testing? Are you prepared for a litter? Are you prepared for complications during whelping? These are just a few questions (there are many more) you need to ask yourself. 

There's a lot more to this than "I'll just take this dog and breed it to this bitch."


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

To establish yourself and your kennels as a breeder, you *must *develop a breed type you can consistently reproduce. There is *no *alternative. To have any chance of establishing a successful breeding programme, *a lot of work and research must be completed long before you intend mating your bitch.*


Obtain pedigrees of all the different sires you might like to use, even those owned by your opposition. *These pedigrees should be at least 8 generations or longer if possible. Not just the three or four we see today.*
If possible examine the sire's parents and grand-parents. If you are unable to physically examine the parents etc., obtain photographs and study them.
If the proposed sires have ben used before, examine the quality and type of the progeny, to see if they are siring the type of dogs that you wish to breed.
 If you are reasonably happy with what you find with one of the proposed sire's parents, grand-parents and progeny, you can now start studying the pedigrees of your bitch and the selected proposed sire.
First you must check to see what, if any, relationship there is between them. It must be remembered the complete out-cross is not the successful mating that a lot of people believe, even though in any long-term breeding programme, it is required every now and then.
Check the common dogs in both pedigrees.
 Then check if these common dogs are of the *type, balance, structure and soundness that you wish to breed. If not, discard the sire and start again.*Be prepared to spend a *considerable *_amount of time and patience on your research_. Too many owners mate their bitch:
To the dog down the street, because it is *close*.
To the latest import.
To the dog that has *just won* the Breed Speciality Show or the Royal Show.
To the dog that has *won the last 6 *challenges or so.

*None of these prove in the long term to be successful for the betterment of the breed.* 

It is  *important *to remember that it is *better *not to have that litter, * than *to produce puppies for the *sake* of the bitch having a litter.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im not sure how it is there but the ADBA really doesnt like the 'bullys' up here they like the game style pitbulls up here more , alot more leaner. If buying a bully the best registry for that is the ABKC although if you get one UKC you can switch over to the ABKC , not sure if the ABKC will use the ADBA registration to register with them , maybe someone who knows could respond to that. { the only thing our dogs do with the ADBA are the fun shows and one of our boys does weight pulling with them , but then again he can slim down and isnt very bully looking }


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ugh the dog is a mix of bully/staff/game blood. The dad is pretty much a razor's edge dog but the mom is a scattered bred mess. What I mean is she has no consistency behind her just a bunch of slop thrown together . I saw Wildside, redboy, lot's of unknown and some Nevada/York on the dames side. So the dog for what's it worth is really scatter bred not something I would want but if it's just a pet than well it doesn't really matter anyway,


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

just meant that if your looking to get into breedig you may want a american bully registry behind your dogs , if people are wanting to show they wont buy an american bully with ADBA registration they will be looking for ABKC or UKC at the least .


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Ugh the dog is a mix of bully/staff/game blood. The dad is pretty much a razor's edge dog but the mom is a scattered bred mess. What I mean is she has no consistency behind her just a bunch of slop thrown together . I saw Wildside, redboy, lot's of unknown and some Nevada/York on the dames side. So the dog for what's it worth is really scatter bred not something I would want but if it's just a pet than well it doesn't really matter anyway,


x 2 :goodpost:


----------

